# Looking for router bits.



## Dogtrot (Apr 17, 2009)

Was looking at Amana for tambor doors , does anyone out there use this one
and if you do is there away to super size it or get off the shelves cutters
to do large panals with a table top router.

Thanks for your time on this.
Dogtrot


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dogtrot

You could use the Train Track Router Bits to get it to the super size..I think it would work.. 

Train Track Router Bits
MLCS bullnose and train track router bits


========




Dogtrot said:


> Was looking at Amana for tambor doors , does anyone out there use this one
> and if you do is there away to super size it or get off the shelves cutters
> to do large panals with a table top router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogtrot (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip , will check it out. What I'm doing is large bookmatch panals 
for a screen and the hinge system is something I have design (to show soon )
don't want to let the cat out of the bag till I have the bugs work out
Thanks again.

The Dogtrot
Like your hot rod, you build it ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Geoff

You'er Welcome and thanks 

" Like your hot rod, you build it ? "

For most part and with help of the little one below,she is now a better mechanic than I am ,,,but Ford did most of the work 

========



Dogtrot said:


> Thanks for the tip , will check it out. What I'm doing is large bookmatch panals
> for a screen and the hinge system is something I have design (to show soon )
> don't want to let the cat out of the bag till I have the bugs work out
> Thanks again.
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Dogtrot said:


> Was looking at Amana for tambor doors , does anyone out there use this one
> and if you do is there away to super size it or get off the shelves cutters
> to do large panals with a table top router.
> 
> ...


Saw an article from IIRC, Shopnotes, on this the other day, with a fairly expensive set of cutters offered. The MLCS ones sound more economical. BTW, I was rooting through some old papers the other day and found a 93 catalogue of theirs and some correspondence. Is it still Bob and Merle?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another source for custom router bits is Whiteside. Beside making the top quality bits to be had they also do custom work. Contact them for a quote.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob good for you for enlisting the help of the little one. I bet she loved every minute of it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Deb

I think so, she was always covered from head to toe with grease ,when she got her 1st. car she pulled the trans.out and rebuilt it...all with only one hand..she is my pride and joy... she now has two of her own little ones and she will call me from time to time asking me to tell her husband that she is right about some type of car repair...hahahahaha LOL LOL 

But I knew that was coming when she was about 7 she drove her bike right into the grease pit, I had in my garage ,it was about 7ft deep and she said I'm fine how do I get out of here with a tear or two in her eye.. LOL LOL ,,she put my boys to shame most of the time LOL LOL ,sharp as a tack all the time..my P and J all the time..






CanuckGal said:


> Bob good for you for enlisting the help of the little one. I bet she loved every minute of it!


----------

